# Tanners Creek



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

hey hey all,
Going to hit the big O in the morning going to put in at tanners creek, anyone see any shad running around in the creek?, i am sure the river is still way up and prolly muddy as heck, but going to give the boat a good shakedown and try to land some cats, if anyone has been out and can tell me if they are hitting live shad or cut shad, ect I would greatly apprecite it.

Dave 
tight lines to all


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and Mellon fished there today, a ton of 3.5" shad in Tanners and the GMR, easy to cast net. Worked our butts off for several nice channels. Between the spitting rain, tornado like gale force winds and then a hard shower or two, oh yeah, then sun and then more clouds,then rain again etc. it was a weird day weather wise and the bites were very few and far between, still a little bit of junk in the water so keep your eyes open when running.
Good luck
Salmonid


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for the help, i think the weather is supposed to be a bit better sunday, so maybe i will not get my poor little boat beat from one side of the river to the other, i got some crawlers and livers, and will get some shad when i get there, will be fishing for cats but will take some stripers and eyes if they hit, i am going to try trolling some cranks while we put to where we are going to fish and see what hits.

Dave


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

well we got out sunday despite all the mist and crappy weather we caught a total of 5 fish 2 channels, 1 blue 1 perch and 1 striper, i am going to try to post pic of blue but not sure if i can so look for it in the photo gallery

Dave


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

<~~~~ got pic up over there


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

NIce Blue, 12-13 lbs maybe? did you get him on fresh shad? since its so abundant down there.

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ironman2517 said:


> 1 perch


Just out of curiousity what type of perch did you catch in the river?


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

i have always called them perch, i believe they are not really a perch, i think they are technically white drum, however we are going to hit the creek again this comming weekend, the shakedown went well and i am going to do something i never do this weekend, i am going to go downriver, i always go up from where i put in at, but going to go downriver in search of a new spot, will prolly be down there around 9am, if anyone is going to be at tanners sat, look for the big blue suburban 4x4 with the big tires, lol


----------

